# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D wasp

## Eugenio

Hello, I am new to the forum, I let you my 3D wasp. If you want to follow my designs, contact me or just talk, go to my website http://3dprintingarea.com or follow me on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eugen...69981759752314

avispa 04.jpgavispa 02.jpgavispa 03.jpg

----------

